# starter flywheel alignment Kohler cv15 lawn tractor



## Rockie (Apr 12, 2005)

I just put new brushes in the starter of my lawn tractor. NOw that I have the starter attached back to the engine it does not connect with the flywheel and just spins. Any ideas how to fix this?

Cheers in advance


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

You have your battery connected backwards.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah it'll just spin if you have the battery on backwards.


----------



## Rockie (Apr 12, 2005)

just checked battery is on correct + to + etc. Maybe the base of the starter is wrong way round, I was not sure if the live connector should be on the left or the right? Would this make a difference?
Thanks again


----------



## Rockie (Apr 12, 2005)

*battery is ok*

just checked battery is on correct + to + etc. Maybe the base of the starter is wrong way round, I was not sure if the live connector should be on the left or the right? Would this make a difference?
Thanks again


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

The starter is a permanent magnet DC motor. When you apply current one way, the starter will turn clockwise, when you reverse polarity and apply current the other way the starter will turn counterclockwise. You either have something wrong with the starter bendix or the battery is backwards.

You have the red cable to + and the black cable to - right?


----------



## Rockie (Apr 12, 2005)

yes red to +.

I also changed the solenoid. Make any difference? What if the magnet was put back upside down?

If the motor was spinning in the correct direction would it engage with the flywheel automatically?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you changed the solenoid? you connected that up right too, right? i've seen em connected wrong as well and spin the starter backwards. unless you hooked it up right. umm yeah if the starter was going in the correct direction, it would cause the starter gear to fly up and make contact with the teeth on the flywheel and turn the flywheel. if its hooked up backwards, it'll only spin and not do nothing but spin. and no the magnet should not affect it if it was put in upside down. but if the starter is in fact spinning in the correct direction, try spinning the flywheel that way and see if it will catch to the flywheel


----------



## Rockie (Apr 12, 2005)

The starter is spinning in the correct direction but the cog is not raising to connect with the flywheel. Is this fixable? I know it's $100 for a new motor.

Thanks


----------



## Rockie (Apr 12, 2005)

fixed the problem thanks for your help.
The bendix was not lifting towards the flywheel. Now I have a new problem


----------

